
Wasmcloud Progress: Structure of FaaS Back End for WebAssembly Code - pcr910303
https://christine.website/blog/wasmcloud-progress-2019-12-08
======
giancarlostoro
This looks interesting, and it's coded in Go no less so the code will be
rather simple to read for anybody interested. I've been excited about
WebAssembly since the day someone on HN pointed out it's generic enough to run
on backends. I think the possibilities are endless. I could see even game
engines targeting WebAssembly as an approach to mods or scripting.

